# Pictures



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Can anyone suggest why I can't see the picture Rich inserted in this post when I seem to be able to see all the pictures in all other posts? 

Any ideas welcome as I've run out :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you tried refreshing your browser Bob :blink: PB might have been down originally when you opened the page.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Have you tried refreshing your browser Bob :blink: PB might have been down originally when you opened the page.


It's not that Phil - everything else is fine, except this one picture (as far as I know)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Does it work if you post the URL direct into IE.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

No joy there either - it works with other pictures though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Pass then at the moment, very strange


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It works for me in both IE and firefox, both when I click the link and c&p the image into the browser. I'm totally stumped for an answer.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

these problems are normally something to do with firewall or blocker settings somewhere.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

pg tips said:


> these problems are normally something to do with firewall or blocker settings somewhere.


I've looked at these and can find nothing distinctive about this picture's URL that would cause it be be blocked, when others in PB aren't - it's a complete bl**dy mystery to me :dontgetit:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

life, don't you just love it?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

pg tips said:


> life, don't you just love it?


Windows, doesn't it sometimes just give you the pip


----------

